# Leptigen



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2003)

Is 1fast400 the only place where you can buy leptigen? They've been out of stock for about a week and I'm anxious to try it after seeing such positive feedback.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2003)

You can buy at www.avantlabs.com


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2003)

Thanks Jodi .


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 10, 2003)

1fast does not carry it yet (he had the old prototype way back when).  It is currently only available directly from Avant.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2003)

Okay, so I got the leptigen today. Other than Crystal Light, what does everyone mix it with? How about mixing it with your protein shakes. Would that be errective, as well diguise the taste?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Okay, so I got the leptigen today. Other than Crystal Light, what does everyone mix it with? How about mixing it with your protein shakes. Would that be errective, as well diguise the taste?


  Tastes gross

I highly suggest Lemonade Crystal Light.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2003)

Its *okay* in protein shakes.  The Nectars work nicely, as does ICE.

But, when dieting, LG is most effective when used between meals.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2003)

Between meals. Got it.


----------



## dsade (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Okay, so I got the leptigen today. Other than Crystal Light, what does everyone mix it with? How about mixing it with your protein shakes. Would that be errective, as well diguise the taste?




LEPTIGELL-O

one package of Jell-o, any flavor
40 grams of Leptigen
2 cups boiling water
2 cups cold water


Prepare as directed.


1 cup of LeptiGell-o will yield a 10 grams serving of Leptigen.


Not only does this taste really good, but it also satisfies the urge to "eat" something, further diminishing the cravings.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2003)

I am at 15-18% bf right now, female, around 105 lbs, 5 feet tall. Is is best to take 1 tbs. all at once or a 1 tsp. 3x a day? For those of you that have taken leptigen, how long did it take before you felt the results?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dsade *_
> LEPTIGELL-O
> 
> one package of Jell-o, any flavor
> ...


TP - Can I have this


----------



## dsade (Aug 19, 2003)

Oh yeah...I forgot to mention...should be SUGAR-FREE Jello


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

So thats 4 T. of Leptigen right?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2003)

Matt, wtf are you doing here?   Good to see you bud.

Jodi, after the comp.

Aggie, what is your dieting history?  I'd say 3 TBSP per day, between meals to start.  I'll let the unbiased chime in on how quickly it works.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2003)

40 grams = 4 TBSP.

Okay, you can have it once per week.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm basically low carb, with carb ups.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2003)

I meant how long, etc....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Matt, wtf are you doing here?   Good to see you bud.
> 
> Jodi, after the comp.
> ...


You will be less hungry within a day or 2.  For me it worked within a day


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 40 grams = 4 TBSP.
> 
> Okay, you can have it once per week.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2003)

I've been low-carb., with carb ups for about 6 months.


----------



## dsade (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Matt, wtf are you doing here?   Good to see you bud.


  Wherever TP is torturing poor, unsuspecting women with his No Carb Days - I will be there.

Wherever the demand for a jiggly, fruit flavored metabolic snack is heard - I will be there.

Wherever there is free beer at the door - I will DEFINITELY be there.

I think you mentioned that you spent some time here, and I always like to check out different boards. This one seems very friendly.   :


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dsade *_
> Wherever TP is torturing poor, unsuspecting women with his No Carb Days - I will be there.
> 
> Wherever the demand for a jiggly, fruit flavored metabolic snack is heard - I will be there.
> ...


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2003)

Matt, as I said, good to see you.  

Aggie...you might want to go 4 per day, but at least 3.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2003)

Between law school, the gym, planning meals, and prepping food, I'm seriously going to be lacking sleep.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2003)

Bah.  I competed in two bodybuilding shows during law school.  Where are you going?  What year?  Interview session is upon us.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2003)

I am going to Thomas Jefferson School of Law in Old Town, San Diego.... I will be starting my first year tomorrow.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2003)

Ah, good luck, and have fun.

I graduated in 98.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2003)

Where did you go to school and what type of law did you specialize in? I hear the first year is the most rigorous and you get out, maybe twice the whole year....


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2003)

Went to Duke.

I am a litigator by trade, but work with dietary supplement companies like Avant on all things legal.  I serve as Avant's outside general counsel, for example.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2003)

Wow, good school. Any advice or tips that'll come in handy during the first year?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2003)

Study.  

Get some good study partners.

Study.

Keep ahead in terms of work.

Study.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm already scared to death of law school and I haven't even started.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2003)

Its fun.  Seriously.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 19, 2003)

I dunno........Gasp, I just hope that I don't get kicked out. lol


----------



## mm2e (Aug 20, 2003)

does it taste ok plain, or do you need to add stuff for flavor?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2003)

It tastes nasty if you don't add flavor.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2003)

You need to add flavor, for now.  Our retail version will have flavor.  I just got to taste the tropical punch last night, and it wasn't bad.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Other than Crystal Light, what does everyone mix it with? How about mixing it with your protein shakes. Would that be *errective*, as well diguise the taste?



I haven't noticed any difference in erections, but as others have said, the lemonade flavor of Crystal Light masks the taste very well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2003)

Cap'n since when did you get some?  I haven't heard your thoughts.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2003)

I started taking it Friday, Aug 8. For the first few days, I was taking it with a mid-afternoon protein drink.  The first day, I felt nothing. The next couple of days, there was a reduced feeling hunger, but it lasted only a couple of hours.

I then switched to drinking it with Crystal Light lemonade, late afternoon, just before leaving work. As far as hunger suppression goes, it seemed to have more of an effect this way.  My biggest problem is the early evening munchies, right after having eaten dinner, when I want to eat anything and everything sweet. Taking the Leptigen has helped most nights, but not all.

After about a week of one dose per day, I started taking two per day. The first one is mid to late morning, about an hour and a half before eating lunch. The second one is still late afternoon, about an hour and half before dinner. This dosing has worked much better for me with respect to avoiding sweets. Also, calories are down somewhat, but I'm not keeping an exact journal. I could plug a couple of days worth of meals into Fitday to get a better feel of what I'm consuming. I do know what I was eating prior to starting the Leptigen, so I can give you details if you want them.

Workouts are still going good - no noticeable lack of energy in the gym. There's been no bloatedness, excess gas, or headaches as others have mentioned.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2003)

Sounds good.  Since the hunger supression is merely a side effect of keeping leptin levels elevated with a reduced calorie intake and sending a comensurate FED signal to the body, you just may need a higher dose (which you have done).  Dosing is highly individualized, and you will get a feel for when more is necessary (as you get leaner and/or your caloric deficit becomes more severe).


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2003)

Ya'll know that was a typo and that I meant "effective."


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 20, 2003)

Lawyers use words with precision.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2003)

I think aggies comment was directed towards me. Yes, I knew what you meant, but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2003)

TP, just curious, but why do you suggest that I start at 3 tbs. per day?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2003)

And as far as precision goes, lol, maybe that's why I'm scared to death of getting kicked out.


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> TP, just curious, but why do you suggest that I start at 3 tbs. per day?



Dosing:

Males
<6% BF =
 5 tablespoons/day

6-9% BF =
 4 tablespoons/day

9-12% BF =
 3 tablespoons/day

12-15% BF =
 2 tablespoons/day

15-20% BF =
 1 tablespoons/day

>20% BF =
 0 tablespoons/day


Females
Add 1 tablespoon to corresponding male dosages. Do not use until under 25% BF, unless you have dieted at least 8 weeks.


So, you would want at least 2 TBSP/day, and the fact that you do low carb dieting, and have been dieting for a while suggests a higher dose could be fruitful.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Par Deus *_
> So, you would want at least 2 TBSP/day, and the fact that you do low carb dieting, and have been dieting for a while suggests a higher dose could be fruitful.



Thanks PD.  This was why.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 21, 2003)

Question for you guys...I am current +20% BF which according to the legend, I should not be taking the product.

I have been dieting since February and am down about 50 lbs. It is my opinion that I now face the same diet issues regarding metabolism as someone with a much lower BF%.

So, I take 3 tablespoons a day....

Is this a reasonable plan?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2003)

Yes, pepper it is.

As I am fond of say, those are general guidelines.  Individual use will vary depending on bidy type, length of dieting, amount of caloric deficit, and how far below your bodytype you are.

I'd stay the course, were I you, and when you felt your hunger start to return on a regular basis, up it some more.

Not sure if I mentioned it in this thread, put the Tropical Punch is pretty damn good, and it should be ready in final retail version shortly.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 21, 2003)

I am much, much less sensitive to the taste now. I have no idea why. I have substantially reduced the amount of Crystal Light used to mix with my dose.

I associate the smell now with not being hungry all the time. 

I am not willing to draw this conclusion yet, but I do see signs added muscle/strength. I think this may explain why my weight graph was flat. I seem to have less fat at the same weight.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2003)

Recomposition is best anyway.  Despite your length of dieting LG can certainly take you from your catabolic state to your anabolic state.  That is no suprise, and many others are reporting dramatic strength gains whiel dieting.

If this continues, and you  have fat loss as a priority, it means that leptigen will support a greater caloric deficit.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2003)

"Leptigen, so powerful that the smell alone will kill your appetite!"

What do you think?


----------



## Pepper (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> "Leptigen, so powerful that the smell alone will kill your appetite!"
> 
> What do you think?




 There is some truth to that!

It tends to settle in your glass so if you are not REAL diligent about stirring, you get one nasty last sip!


----------



## Mike51 (Aug 21, 2003)

its not that bad......I just use water....I kinda like the taste now


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mike51 *_
> its not that bad......I just use water....I kinda like the taste now



Sicko.

Damn, LG users are coming out of the woodwork, I am going to start a thread asking for your feedback.


----------



## dsade (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> There is some truth to that!
> 
> It tends to settle in your glass so if you are not REAL diligent about stirring, you get one nasty last sip!



I use a hand blender - If I use a scoop of unflavored Milk Isolate, and some Pineapple-orange crystal light, it foams up  and tastes just like an Orange Julius.

It ends up satisfying me psychologically as well.


----------

